# Wheaten Marans gender help please.



## kessy09

I've read it's easy to tell gender of WM chicks from two weeks old. Any guesses? Two weeks yesterday :


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

I think the males are blackish and the females are the lighter ones


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

So Wheaten chicks are easily sexed from the age of 2 to 3 weeks, as the first wing feathers on the pullet are wheaten, and on the cockerel they are black.


Cockerel 



Wing color of Wheaten pullet chick


----------



## kessy09

fowlmouthgirls said:


> So Wheaten chicks are easily sexed from the age of 2 to 3 weeks, as the first wing feathers on the pullet are wheaten, and on the cockerel they are black.
> 
> Cockerel
> 
> Wing color of Wheaten pullet chick


I thought so :/ "She's" my favorite out of the three I got. This is my first time having chickens and I'm only getting six for egg laying purposes. I can't use up a spot in the coop with a roo so I'll have to find somewhere for him to go. The breeder won't take him back as this is her first time hatching WM and she can't get a hold of a second genetic line anywhere. I did a bit more research and one of the other chicks I have is a black olive egger with a big white dot on it's head and I've read that is a sure sign she's a he too. Two of the most obvious breeds to sex so young and I didn't bother to read about before I went in and picked them out! I thought the white dot on it's head made it "unique"... It was the only one out of ten chicks to have it !


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

A black chick with a whit dot is usually a Dominique! Here's mine


----------



## JC17

fowlmouthgirls said:


> A black chick with a whit dot is usually a Dominique! Here's mine


Or a barred rock... or any barred bird really


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

True!! I forgot the others have dots too!


----------



## kessy09

Some newer photos. Any thoughts? Maybe this is a clay color ?


----------

